# will r33 gtr side skirts fit a r33 gts-t ????



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

as the thread really gents 

will r33 gtr side skirts (im on about the sill parts AND the front wing little bits) fit a standard r33 gts-t ????

if not is it much work/easy to make them fit ?

also if i am buying a set is it worth making sure i get anything im not aware of ??? i dont want to get a set to find the back metal piece is missing or the attachment clips are 14 quid each and you need 18 of them etc etc !!!!

thanks in advance
dave


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

someone must know ???


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

No, definately won't fit, and not worth even trying to make fit. The flares on the GTR mean the sills come away from the body work both ends.


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

cheers mate - ill let it pass then


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Ive seen a few GTS's with GTR skirts on them including a mate of mine has them on his which came from a GTR!!!    

Tony


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

M19 GTR


> Ive seen a few GTS's with GTR skirts on them including a mate of mine has them on his which came from a GTR!!!


 Yeah same! my mate has a set of GTR skirts on his GTS


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

ehh ???? 

Nisfan - thats two against one mate - what makes you say they wont fit then ? do you know something the other two dont know ????

Cheers 
dave


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Trust me, the GTR is wider both front and rear, which means the sills flare outwards. Also, the sills clip on into holes that exist on GTR's, not GTS's. You can get sills that look similar to the GTR ones for GTS's, and some refer to them as GTR sills, but they are not.


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

ok nisfan - youve convinsed me !!!!! didnt mean to sound like i didnt trust you, just with the conflicting replies etc i just wanted to make doubly sure 

thanks for the replies gents 


dave


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

You can make anything fit with enough blood / sweat / tears / glue / screws / a bit more glue / and a hacksaw


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

yep suppose that true ! 

i juts like the easy route .... (or should that be lazy route  )


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

No probs planefix.

Jay-32, Sure you could, with a lot of mods, get them to fit, but why bother when you can get GTS versions.


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Ive got a cheap set you can have if your interested buddy 

Cheers Gary


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

hi mate 

yes interested , PM me what you have and a price if you dont mind


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Jay-32, Sure you could, with a lot of mods, get them to fit, but why bother when you can get GTS versions.


Exactly  

Personally if i had a R33 GTS-t again i would put GTR33 front wings / rear quarters etc.... so i could run the sort of rubber i would like on a RWD


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

> Personally if i had a R33 GTS-t again i would put GTR33 front wings / rear quarters etc.... so i could run the sort of rubber i would like on a RWD


lol so would i if i personally had bottomless pockets lol !!!!  

cheers gents 
dave


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

that will be why my nice R32 GTR skirts dont look like they will fit without a fight... 

I thought the flares were the same size on the back...


----------

